# Steven Seagal's 1911 forsale



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting 1911 forsale on AR15 - If true, it apparently belonged to Steven Seagal

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=7&f=88&t=381325


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Whoa! I like the gun alright, but $5,000.00 asking price?! 
That would buy a lot of P99's! Safe Queens to boot!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If you ever want to see some nice looking 1911's just watch a Segal movie. I read once ( don't remember where ) the he has a new cistom 1911 made for every movie. I don't know if it is true but I do know he has a real love afair with the 1911.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I've always wanted to "Randori" with Segal. That would be WAY more fun!!!

(Randori is the Japanese word for "spar")


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

5,000...? nope, not for me...


----------

